# Aircraft Database



## Velius (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I keep hearing how this site has a great aircraft database. I go to the "Aircraft database" section, and I can't do anything!  . Am I doing something wrong? How can/do I access the database?
8) Thanks!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 28, 2007)

That is something that got started, but never fully implemented. I don't know what Horse had in mind, so I am not sure where I could take it, if anywhere.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 29, 2007)

Im guessing that Horse wanted to create a data base in individual aircraft for spec's, performace and such. I dont know what exacly you are looking for Velius. But if you go to this section http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/technical/aircraft-identification-manuals-tactics-7084.html it has identification manuals on aircraft and such and some of the manuals has this info in it. 

Also there are a ton of aircraft manuals in the technical area that info on specific aircraft.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Velius (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow! The link you gave me there Micdrow was good stuff! (put's it under "favorites"). Have you ever heard of a book called "The Complete Encyclopedia of World Aircraft"? (Amazon.com: Complete Encyclopedia of World Aircraft: Books: David Donald. I was thinking maybe the database could be something like this only expanded. Perhaps it's easier said than done though eh? Just food for thought.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 30, 2007)

There is lots of info under the technical heading and its subdirectories. I do own a copy of the Complete Encyclopedia of World Aircraft. Its a good book although a bit heavy. 

The big problem with creating a data base of this magnitude would be accuracy. Especially when you get to sub models of some aircraft. For example look at the Bf-109. There are so many sub models that each one has some thing that is different whether it be speed, engine, weapons and such. 

Then there is sources. Depending on the source you use which one is considered accurate. Like you said. Its easier said then done. 

Thanks though for the thought!!! Keep it up, always looking for idea's.


----------



## Velius (Oct 3, 2007)

hmmmm....yeah I can see how creating such a database could be a challenge. Well, If I get an idea that might be of some help I'll be sure to post it here!


----------

